
Speed Watching, one year later - bkkr
https://briankabiro.github.io/2019/05/27/speed-watching.html
======
takanori
Cool. Are there any solutions for making the audio less squirrely sounding?
Lately I’ve found myself using closed caption at 2.5X to avoid the audio
entirely...

~~~
bkkr
Sadly, I haven't found a solution for that yet.

I have also experienced the squirrely sound when listening on a phone.

